# bay bluffs park



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

i need to know how to catch fish at bay bluffs park. that is the only place walking distance from my house. i have tried but i cant catch anything. does anyone know how to fish there i have tried just about everything. it doesnt matter what fish it is i just need to catch something.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Only thing there is mullet. Get a cast net and go get em


----------

